# Mr Men show



## agent A (Jul 1, 2009)

Who likes the Mr. Men Show? I watch it all the time. It's funny!!! My personal photo is a character from that show, Mr. Tickle. !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## revmdn (Jul 1, 2009)

It is pretty cool. I watch it with the kid sometimes. They used to be books when I was a kid.


----------



## Rick (Jul 1, 2009)

Never heard of it.


----------



## agent A (Jul 1, 2009)

Miss Whoops is funny.


----------



## revmdn (Jul 1, 2009)

I like the french guy. Mr. Rude is it?


----------



## agent A (Jul 2, 2009)

If he's red and fat and farts a lot.


----------



## revmdn (Jul 2, 2009)

This guy has a French accent, and is more snotty than crude. Although, I'm told I'm both. :lol:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 2, 2009)

revmdn said:


> This guy has a French accent, and is more snotty than crude. Although, I'm told I'm both. :lol:


Here he is in all his Gallic glory: http://www.mrmen.com/us/ (don't believe I'm doing this!).

He is the only character in the show with a foreign accent, so children will learn that the French are rude. I'm pushing for a congressional investigation.


----------



## revmdn (Jul 3, 2009)

I don't believe you did it either Phil.


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 3, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Here he is in all his Gallic glory: http://www.mrmen.com/us/ (don't believe I'm doing this!).He is the only character in the show with a foreign accent, so children will learn that the French are rude. I'm pushing for a congressional investigation.


Now why did I even come in here and click on that link? My curiosity got the best of me... had to know.  Well, I guess now I can say I know what it is at least... :mellow:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 4, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Oh my I had some of those books too, the odd things that come back to us as we are older.[/SIZE]


----------



## agent A (Jul 6, 2009)

I love this show!


----------



## revmdn (Jul 6, 2009)

I like Chowder and The Misadventures of Flapjack also.


----------



## agent A (Jul 6, 2009)

me too.


----------



## agent A (Sep 6, 2009)

there is gonna be a new season soon!


----------



## ddvw123abc (Sep 7, 2009)

Lol Flapjack and Chowder are awesome. TWO PEICES OF CANDY


----------

